# Vindiciae Foederis, A Treatise of the Covenant of God with Mankind



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 18, 2009)

I've been working on a 700 page monster by Rev. Thomas Blake on covenant theology.

We simply cannot have enough good CT books out there.

It is a quintessential Westminster view and a really great work overall.

It is finally "done".

_Vindiciae Foederis, A Treatise of the Covenant of God with Mankind_

"Done" means that I am in the final stage of having a proof copy sent, and rereading it for the last time. It should be available in September "or so."

I am still working on two other works, Sermons of the Reformation as well as my own work "Covenant Theology Made Easy." With my job and secular work being so bad right now I've spent most of my time working at work instead of on books. But I'm going to get back to getting some good works out there.

Just to wet your whistle, Rev. Thomas Blake is at wiki here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_Blake_(minister)


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 18, 2009)

Sweetness. Who is publishing it?


----------



## Sven (Aug 18, 2009)

And all God's people said, "Oooooooooooo!"


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 22, 2009)

Puritan Publications.


----------



## timmopussycat (Aug 22, 2009)

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> I've been working on a 700 page monster by Rev. Thomas Blake on covenant theology.
> 
> We simply cannot have enough good CT books out there.
> 
> ...



Is that the one that Anthony Burgess did the introduction to?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 26, 2009)

Burgess made a funeral oration about him.

Richard Vines and Sam Fisher did an intro, as well as Samuel Beresford.


----------

